# My experience with SVM



## Black edition (Feb 19, 2011)

KEVAN KEMP what an amazingly honest and superb guy, he's a real genuine r35 pro, he managed to tell me exactly what could be the problem with my car over the phone through a simple few questions,let me tell you how I found KEVAN.....

CAR PLANET LTD in Warrington tried pilling my pants down,
My black edition went in for a normal service and a run flat cencor problem,however Lawrence shop floor manager (who thinks he owns it), called me and told me I have a bearing problem in my gearbox?!!
I was shocked at first because I drove the car down to them from a distance of 60miles, the car was perfectly fine.
He convinced me their was a problem with the car,he than asked me for my consent to go ahead with the repairs which would cost myself £1100-£1500. So he went ahead and scheduled for the car to be returned to me with the repairs and service done for 19/02/2011.
However than I received a phone call back of Lawrence few hours prior to our phone call, explaining their was a major problem while carrying out the current repair.
We found bits of metal pieces in the gearbox I.e stating to myself my gearbox would need replacing. Which surprisingly NO ONE IN UK HAS AVAILABLE, but they had one available to offer me, however they'd call me back quoting me a price.
I was then called back by the owner who calls himself MAX
And quoted £8500 for a second hand gearbox and my service!!!
And that they could email me all the pictures,so they sent the emails.

I rang around aswell getting some gearbox prices from uk and japan, had no luck but managed to locate KEVAN KEMP,he was so helpfull and told me he could help me out but nothing should be costing £8500 for a gearbox problem and arrange a time which was 18th of feb, for it to be taken to KEVAN KEMP SEVERN VALLEY MOTORSPORT

I knew that there wasn't something right with max and lawrences diagnostic of my gearbox and therefore turned up at CAR PLANT LTD unexpectedly
And checked the gearbox numbers from the pictures that were emailed to me, to my gearbox which was on the garage floor and found out they were different!!!!!
Lawrence was confronted and max hid over the phone!! my car was built back together after some arguing, and on its way to kevan!

He fixed the problem and managed to save me a sum of £6,000. And did it all in one day! Cars done ready to pick up today!!!
Where as CAR PLANET tried to get as much money out of me as possible when in actual fact those faults did not exsist in the vehicle. I absolutely highly recommend KEVAN KEMP to everyone. Nice one mate.!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Black edition said:


> KEVAN KEMP what an amazingly honest and superb guy, he's a real genuine r35 pro, he managed to tell me exactly what could be the problem with my car over the phone through a simple few questions,let me tell you how I found KEVAN.....
> 
> CAR PLANET LTD in Warrington tried pilling my pants down,
> My black edition went in for a normal service and a run flat cencor problem,however Lawrence shop floor manager (who thinks he owns it), called me and told me I have a bearing problem in my gearbox?!!
> ...


Blimey that's some story! Absolutely disgraceful for Car Planet, what cowboys! You should've hammered them in the skull mate.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Black edition said:


> KEVAN KEMP what an amazingly honest and superb guy, he's a real genuine r35 pro, he managed to tell me exactly what could be the problem with my car over the phone through a simple few questions,let me tell you how I found KEVAN.....
> 
> CAR PLANET LTD in Warrington tried pilling my pants down,
> My black edition went in for a normal service and a run flat cencor problem,however Lawrence shop floor manager (who thinks he owns it), called me and told me I have a bearing problem in my gearbox?!!
> ...


jesus thats bad crack, i know a guy that had his gearbox replaced there hope he did not get stung..


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Black edition said:


> KEVAN KEMP what an amazingly honest and superb guy, he's a real genuine r35 pro, he managed to tell me exactly what could be the problem with my car over the phone through a simple few questions,let me tell you how I found KEVAN.....
> 
> CAR PLANET LTD in Warrington tried pilling my pants down,
> My black edition went in for a normal service and a run flat cencor problem,however Lawrence shop floor manager (who thinks he owns it), called me and told me I have a bearing problem in my gearbox?!!
> ...


Truly shocking from CPR!! Im guessing they still run it like their previous business.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

andyc said:


> Truly shocking from CPR!! Im guessing they still run it like their previous business.


If this is true, I hope many people read this and avoid the crooks. RC developments before wasn't it? Robbed a load of people blind then jumped ship and CPR was born.


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

Black edition said:


> KEVAN KEMP what an amazingly honest and superb guy, he's a real genuine r35 pro, he managed to tell me exactly what could be the problem with my car over the phone through a simple few questions,let me tell you how I found KEVAN.....
> 
> CAR PLANET LTD in Warrington tried pilling my pants down,
> My black edition went in for a normal service and a run flat cencor problem,however Lawrence shop floor manager (who thinks he owns it), called me and told me I have a bearing problem in my gearbox?!!
> ...


 thats really bad. well I can say from first hand experience kaven kemp is the most honest tuner out there he won't pull your pants down like most tuners will highly recommended by me:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ok i didnt really want to answer this on "the hulk thread" but as its hear and it keeps poppping up
i will put my version of events...

i was phoned on thursday by "black edition" who i didnt know! "he" was given my number by gtc....i was asked if i had any second hand gearboxs....i said no, i could do with a couple myself...the owner told me he had an issue with his box, from his discriptions i thought the 4wd cir clip had fallen off..
he told me he was been charged over £8000 to repair...
i said even if it wanted new gears it wouldnt cost half that,,had he any pictures!

the pictures came and it looked bad..but still said it could be done at a much lower price

friday morning , the owner phoned and said could i collect his car asap from car planet racing.. we did @ 4.30pm his gtr was in telford

@5.30pm the transaxle was out of his car... the pictures i had seen was not to this car

the circlip and new mechanicle locking clips were fitted and the box reinstalled 
that evening...saterday morning the car was serviced and given the all clear,,
we charged £500 for the repair and £1500 to supply and fit all locking cir cips including new oil..

in defence of car planet i understand they sent the wrong photos of another gtrs gearbox..i also believe they have a fixed pricing on these repairs of £8000

i dont think this is the right post to answer these issues,,,maybe another post could be set up pls and if i can help any more i will im sure cpr will have something more to say 
in their defence they must have their side to this !!!
i do not know much more kk


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Black edition said:


> KEVAN KEMP what an amazingly honest and superb guy, he's a real genuine r35 pro, he managed to tell me exactly what could be the problem with my car over the phone through a simple few questions,let me tell you how I found KEVAN.....
> 
> ........


That's awful, good to hear you're back on the road. This should really have a separate thread.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*Car Planet*

Id like to hear Car Planet's side of the story but from what I understand so far they we're caught red handed! :banned:

Theres no excuse for ripping off joe public and companies that do should be strung up for this kind of thing its disgusting. uke:

The saving grace here is that Kevan Kemp was able to resolve the situation by being honest and went out his way by the sounds of it to fix the problem in double quick time. :clap:

Im happy for black edition and Im happy for Kev, he's not only a credit to the tuning scene but to the industry as a whole. RESPECT! :bowdown1:


----------



## Rookemonster (Dec 29, 2010)

*SMV Vs Car Planet*

Wow, I've heard some stories in my time, but this takes the biscuit. Ownership of high performance cars is expensive, but non of us deserve to be treated in this way. Personally I have no experience of SVM or Car Planet, thankfully the forum allows owners to share experiences, good and bad.
Congrats on getting your problem sorted, double brownie points for SVM.

Rookemonster






Black edition said:


> KEVAN KEMP what an amazingly honest and superb guy, he's a real genuine r35 pro, he managed to tell me exactly what could be the problem with my car over the phone through a simple few questions,let me tell you how I found KEVAN.....
> 
> CAR PLANET LTD in Warrington tried pilling my pants down,
> My black edition went in for a normal service and a run flat cencor problem,however Lawrence shop floor manager (who thinks he owns it), called me and told me I have a bearing problem in my gearbox?!!
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

SMV Vs Car Planet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow, I've heard some stories in my time, but this takes the biscuit. Ownership of high performance cars is expensive, but non of us deserve to be treated in this way. Personally I have no experience of SVM or Car Planet, thankfully the forum allows owners to share experiences, good and bad.
Congrats on getting your problem sorted, double brownie points for SVM.

Rookemonster

LOOK GUYS THIS IS NOT THE CASE OF SVM V CPR OR ANY OTHER TUNER OUT THEIR!
WE GOT ASKED FOR A PRICE, " I DID A JOB."..
PLS LETS NOT TURN INTO THEM AND US FIGHT!
AS ASKED CAN THIS SIDE ISSUE GET REPOSTED SOMEHOW?

MAYBE CPR IF YOU COULD REPLY ON A SEPERATE LISTING? (OR ONE OF YOU GUYS)
AND PLS PUT YOUR SIDE! ASAP

I WANT TO GET BACK TO HULKAMAINIA LOL

KK


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

SVM said:


> SMV Vs Car Planet
> 
> LOOK GUYS THIS IS NOT THE CASE OF SVM V CPR OR ANY OTHER TUNER OUT THEIR!
> WE GOT ASKED FOR A PRICE, " I DID A JOB."..
> ...


Totally agree, 

This thread need a Moderator in to clean it up, its too messy now.... 

Hulkmania :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

cheers !! for the move!
kk


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

This all looks very one sided and fishy for a first post on here.
Something not right with all this.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Gatling said:


> This all looks very one sided and fishy for a first post on here.
> Something not right with all this.


This is what I initially thought, however, in the thread in which the post first appeared, it was clear that black edition had made several posts prior to this one, I cant remember exactly but I think it was in the teens, for some reason when they moved the post to its own thread it changed the number to one.

Furthermore, I have it on good authority that OP was in fact sent photos by CPR of a knackered gearbox that wasnt even his! Figure that?!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Bump so hopefully we can get the other side of the story


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> This is what I initially thought, however, in the thread in which the post first appeared, it was clear that black edition had made several posts prior to this one, I cant remember exactly but I think it was in the teens, for some reason when they moved the post to its own thread it changed the number to one.
> 
> Furthermore, I have it on good authority that OP was in fact sent photos by CPR of a knackered gearbox that wasnt even his! Figure that?!


I stand corrected then! that is really bad news. CPR need to account for this, as that is utterly shocking.
I bought a Ypipe off them that was lovely quality, but they did try and sell me alot gearbox upgrades that arent even needed on this car unless you are going for daft power. They seemed to be cashing in on the internet hysteria that was going on at the time about the GTR gearbox, when it was in fact just solenoid issues.

Im glad this guy got it sorted and didnt fall for this crap!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This isn't the first negative post about CPR, there was a bit of grief from a few people that CPR were even allowed to sponsor and trade on this forum in the first place, seeing as some of the Evo boys were royally shafted by RC developments. 

But of course, the two companies aren't connected in any way!! :chairshot


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Boosted said:


> This isn't the first negative post about CPR, there was a bit of grief from a few people that CPR were even allowed to sponsor and trade on this forum in the first place, seeing as some of the Evo boys were royally shafted by RC developments.
> 
> But of course, the two companies aren't connected in any way!! :chairshot


indeed - linky


----------



## thetruth (Feb 21, 2011)

So how come my post was removed from here? 

I was right then CPR advertise / trade on here so my post was removed........surprise surprise.......moderators in there pockets........


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thetruth said:


> So how come my post was removed from here?
> 
> I was right then CPR advertise / trade on here so my post was removed........surprise surprise.......moderators in there pockets........


your post was removed at the request of the MLR

mook


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmmm, there are some theiving Barstewards out there !!!


----------



## thetruth (Feb 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> your post was removed at the request of the MLR
> 
> mook


Why wasnt just the paragraph relating to the MLR Topic removed then? Rather than the whole post explaining what CPR are really like (fraudsters and thieves), that would have been alot more understandable. 

Surpised they've not asked for the link that bazza_g has put in to be deleted as it was the same as the link i posted.


----------



## thetruth (Feb 21, 2011)

Steve said:


> Hmmmm, there are some theiving Barstewards out there !!!


That they are, i just feel sorry for the people they are ripping off on a day to day basis who have no idea.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

be careful what you post. anything deemed libel will have to be taken down.

mook


----------



## thetruth (Feb 21, 2011)

No problem, im not here to cause trouble, but looking at GTR's at the mo.

Saw this and instantly wanted to warn people about CPR, but it looks like people have already done that. The last thing you want to see as a car enthusiasts is see people other enthusiasts loose alot of money to thieves and scammers, im sure everyone will agree. 

ATB.


----------



## interbishi (May 8, 2004)

Look on the MLR for a thread about these ... use the search function , its an eye opener with pics to .


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

In response to this post, first of all I would like to apologise unendingly for my fault in sending the wrong batch of photos to the O.P's friend, there is really no excuse for this blunder, other than the fact that I did not take the photos or upload them onto my computer myself and a number of photos from a different GTR were sent to the customer in error. I can only put this down to the fact that we document and photo nearly every transmission fault/repair that we get in, and I have many folders with many different examples of Circlip / Gear Off Failures, and sent the wrong batch of photos across in my haste. I am very embarassed about this, and have apologised as much as I can. As you will read, we still feel our initial diagnosis of the transmission is accurate, and would have recommended that the transmission be replaced in any given situation, given the extent of the damage.
I would like to add some information in regarding to the issues with this particular car, as have been requested by other GTROC Members.
The car was originally booked in by Mr. Tahir Sayid for a Full Fluid Service, 4 Wheel Geometry and Replacement Tyre Pressure Sensor.
When Mr Sayid dropped the car off, he asked me to sit in the car with him as he thought there was a strange noise coming from centre and rear of the car. He explained the noise had only appeared since lending his car to a friend. I explained that the noise was not normal, and that I feared either a worn front bellhousing bearing, or problem with the gearbox, explaining the faults we had noted on cars that had lost the Circlip on the 4WD Output Shaft, and gear-off failures, I explained, and drew the customer drawings of the problem I thought could be at hand, and that we needed to take a look under the car and listen to the transmission with Scopes to work out where the noise was coming from, as if we let the problem persist, if the circlip had come off, the gear would eventually fall off and destroy the internals of the transmission, as we have seen on many GTR's (Imports and UK cars).
The car was then passed over to my technicians who began diagnosing the fault, and I then received a report some time later
The Bellhousing Bearing was okay, the noise was coming from the front area of the transmission, so I rang Mr Sayid to explain we advised gearbox removal to check inside. I explained the labour involved in removing the gearbox and re-installing at £1000 + Oils plus whatever we found inside, and had to replace / repair, to which he agreed for us to carry out this work, I explained we would not carry out any further works that he had originally booked in for, until we knew the full extent of the problem to the gearbox.
My technician then carried on with removal of the transmission.
He removed the sump pan from the transmission and noted the oil was very burnt and had a great deal of metallic content, with particles of metal in the oil. He also noticed that the Circlip holding the 4WD Gear had come off the shaft and fallen inside the gearbox and was resting with the magnet in the pan.

He removed the transmission from the vehicle and split off the front nose section, and photographed the 4WD Gear, that had come away from its original position, and noted the damage that had occured due to the circlip coming out and the gear moving around on the shaft. The 4WD Gear had been moving around excessively on the shaft, causing wear and tapering the circlip groove into none existence/ He also noted that the Active Differential Ring had been hit and compromised by rubbing against it.
The damage occured to the gear, the shaft and the presence of metal content in the oil concluded that in our opinion and experience, that the transmission should be replaced, due to the fact that no spare components can be supplied by Nissan, and the contaminated oil may have caused wear to the pump, seals and bearings inside the transmission. Some aftermarket parts could be sourced (like Output Shaft), but the cost of these parts, the excessive lead time in receiving them from overseas, the extensive amount of hours to install these parts, and the fact that there would of still been damaged components that could not be replaced, meant that the option of repair was not put forward, as it would not have been professional to offer this.
I was briefed by my technician, and then called Mr Sayid and explained to him what I had been told, and that in our experience and our opinion, the transmission should ideally be replaced, and I directly offered the customer the chance to come down and inspect his gearbox himself.
He explained that he was going to seek compensation from his friend who had borrowed the car previous to him, and to make me aware that his friend (Mr. Ali) would be in contact, so that I could explain the damage to him also. His friend called me and I explained the same situation to him, who then asked for photos of the damage by email.
I attached several photos that my technician had put into a folder on my desktop, unfortunately this had several photos of damaged GTR Transmissions (we have carried out replacement/repair/uprate to many different R35 GTR transmissions), and I accidently attached photos of a completely different gearbox, having not seen the transmission for myself. Due to the fact that I am extremely busy in our office (many will lay testament to this when calling the office trying to reach me, I am flat out from 9am till 8pm most nights here at CPR), and in my rush, I had sent a couple of photos incorrectly, that were of another transmission with a similar fault of circlip failure. 
Mr Sayid rang again and began to discuss the options of a replacement gearbox, I mentioned we had a gearbox available, that we had removed from a damaged GTR, that we had carried out inspection and cleaning of, and we could provide this with a Circlip Retainer on it, so that this failure would never occur again.
I explained that a brand new transmission could be sourced for him from Nissan, but would cost in the region of £13,000.00 plus. Mr Sayid asked how much we could provide him our used transmission for, and I consulted with my manager, who then took on the call to discuss prices, where we quoted Mr Sayid that if he wanted us to replace his transmission, he would be charged £8500.00 for the used gearbox, with circlip retainer, with 12 months warranty, including all labour and oil (this was around 8pm at night).
The following morning, Mr Sayid arrived with 2 friends at our shop, and I greeted him and began to show him to his car on our ramp, to show him his transmission (figuring he wanted to take me up on the offer to see for himself the damage). It was at that point that Mr Sayid became aggressive and asked why I was trying to " f**k him up the a**e" ;, and that I was trying to rip him off, whilst 1 of his friends became quite abusive also to me. I had no idea why he was saying such things, I was then told the serial numbers off the transmission did not match up in the photos, to which I was very confused. I checked the photos in my email outbox that I had sent to his friend late that evening, and compared the photos to his transmission, and accepted the fault, and apologized. 

I re-explained what I had told Mr Sayid on the phone, that the Circlip failure had resulted in damage to his transmission, and that given the signs of metallic particles in the oil, compromised Active Diff ring, and the circlip having worked itself off the shaft and damaged the end of the shaft, that a transmission swap was still recommended, regardless of the incorrect photos (which showed a total gear off failure where the 4WD Gear had smashed everything in sight).
Mr Sayid would not listen to me, and became quite abusive, insisting that we put his transmission back in his car immediately. I explained that this was not possible right that second due to the fact that my technicians were already working on other cars at the time, and had very tight deadlines to meet on other customer's cars. I tried to show him his gearbox to re-explain the damage, and that the gearbox could not be successfully put back together, as the 4WD Gear could not be secured as the damage to the shaft would prevent the circlip from being re-installed. He continued to shout at me, his friend calling me a "f**king d**khead", and continued to insist that if the gearbox was not installed back in the car within the next 2 hours, there would be serious consequences, that would go beyond Car Planet (insinuating this would continue into my personal life). I felt extremely threatened, having been squared up to by 2 of the 3 individuals, who continued to say that I did not know who I was talking to. I explained that if they continued to be abusive to me, that I would call the police. I explained that I would happily arrange for the transmission to be re-installed without continuing with the work, that I was extremely sorry for the mix up with the photos, but that I would not be able to carry out this work that same day. Mr Sayid grew continually aggressive, where I could not reason with him to the point I had to phone my manager, who then returned to our workshop to talk to Mr Sayid. We agreed that we would reinstall his damaged transmission back into his car (pulling our technicians away from other customer's cars) and that we would not charge him for the work. It was apparent that Mr Sayid had already found another shop who would repair his transmission and a cheaper rate, and left that totally up to him, but in our opinion, given the state of the oil, the 4WD Gear, the Output Shaft and the Diff Ring, a repair of the gearbox would have had severe compromise to longevity, and against our professional opinion and advice. We have inspected, repaired, uprated many GTR Transmissions over the last 3 years, and are not prepared to take risks on repairs of customers car's that show signs of such damage. 
Finally I would like to say that I personally have no gain (monetary or commission based) for selling gearboxes, or work carried out here at CPR, I am just here to help, I pass on relevant information from our engineers, and try my best to help customers with technical faults/advice. I would not of profited in any such way from Mr Sayid, whether or not he had agreed to replacing the transmission or not, and I am not in any position where I feel I have to lie about a customer's car. I am extremely sorry and embarrassed to have sent a couple of photos to a customer that he shouldn't have seen, and as a result, this has meant the customer has lost faith in us. I actually do not blame Mr Sayid for his reaction, as I would of flipped also if I had thought someone had been trying to rip me off, but the end result would have been the same, we diagnosed the transmission as having extensive damage, and regardless of photos, the fact remained. I too have got myself in trouble with my boss for sending the wrong photos. I can only put this down to my huge work load, and being rushed off my feet all day, I do try my best, as anyone who knows me, or brought their car to me will know, I am extremely busy but try to make time for everyone. I have made no deliberate attempt to mislead the customer in any which way, I very clearly offered the customer the chance to come down and inspect his gearbox himself (preferring this option everytime if a customer is not technically minded so that we can show them visually what the fault is) and that by sending the photos, it was purely to show this damage to his friend (who was disagreeing that he could of caused any damage to the gearbox). If people really think that I had meant to be dishonest, or fabricate reasons for a replacement gearbox, then I think would have been more smarter than to leave the gearbox in plain sight for the customer, and tried to shake the customer's hand and take him to show him his transmission. We are extremely busy here at CPR, building lots of special cars and we simply do not need to defraud/mislead customers into any additional work, we are actually having to turn work away as we are that busy, and I personally simply do not have the time to initiate wild and fraudulent activities to coerce money from customers. 
The only fault that I feel I/CPR should be accussed of, is sending the wrong photos to which I have apologized, I am only human. I back up everything I told the customer on the phone, and the decision that the best and only professional resolve, would have been to replace the gearbox given the state that it was in, where I am sure any other tuner would have agreed the same thing, given the state of the oil when we drained it, which is some information that SVM (with all due respect) would not have had chance to see. Finally if anybody would genuinely like to continue to question this issue, or raise any serious concerns with CPR, then please contact us to discuss.

Kind Regards,

Laurence @ CPR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

LETS PUT THIS TO BED ONE WAY OR THE OTHER.....BEFORE IT GETS OUT OF HAND!

CPR IF YOUR OUT THEIR..PUT YOUR SIDE !!..DID YOU MAKE A GENUINE MISTAKE

OR HAS "BLACK EDITION GOT THIS WRONG" ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

OK THEIR IT IS !!!


----------



## thetruth (Feb 21, 2011)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> In response to this post, first of all I would like to apologise unendingly for my fault in sending the wrong batch of photos to the O.P's friend, there is really no excuse for this blunder, other than the fact that I did not take the photos or upload them onto my computer myself and a number of photos from a different GTR were sent to the customer in error. I can only put this down to the fact that we document and photo nearly every transmission fault/repair that we get in, and I have many folders with many different examples of Circlip / Gear Off Failures, and sent the wrong batch of photos across in my haste. I am very embarassed about this, and have apologised as much as I can. As you will read, we still feel our initial diagnosis of the transmission is accurate, and would have recommended that the transmission be replaced in any given situation, given the extent of the damage.
> I would like to add some information in regarding to the issues with this particular car, as have been requested by other GTROC Members.
> The car was originally booked in by Mr. Tahir Sayid for a Full Fluid Service, 4 Wheel Geometry and Replacement Tyre Pressure Sensor.
> When Mr Sayid dropped the car off, he asked me to sit in the car with him as he thought there was a strange noise coming from centre and rear of the car. He explained the noise had only appeared since lending his car to a friend. I explained that the noise was not normal, and that I feared either a worn front bellhousing bearing, or problem with the gearbox, explaining the faults we had noted on cars that had lost the Circlip on the 4WD Output Shaft, and gear-off failures, I explained, and drew the customer drawings of the problem I thought could be at hand, and that we needed to take a look under the car and listen to the transmission with Scopes to work out where the noise was coming from, as if we let the problem persist, if the circlip had come off, the gear would eventually fall off and destroy the internals of the transmission, as we have seen on many GTR's (Imports and UK cars).
> ...


 Same old same old.......

Wonder how many times the above was said to various EVO owners you lot ripped off.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

thetruth said:


> Same old same old.......
> 
> Wonder how many times the above was said to various EVO owners you lot ripped off.


None, Evo's don't have Circlip Retainers on Output Shafts in rear mounted Transmissions.


----------



## thetruth (Feb 21, 2011)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> None, Evo's don't have Circlip Retainers on Output Shafts in rear mounted Transmissions.


Obviously......... 

So from all this money your making now, did you get any back the EVO owners who you screwed?


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Im glad CPR have made an account of their side of the story.
Lets not let this turn into a slagging match as it always seems too on this forum.
This needs to be handled properly, and a constructive debate to be had.

If it gets locked due to people being stupid, then nobody will benefit.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd like to ask CPR a question as a few times you say "we have seen on many GTR's (Imports and UK cars)"

How many exactly is "many" and surely the vast majority of UK cars still being under warranty go to a Nissan HPC to be repaired under warranty not to you. I don't see "many" posts from people with broken gearboxes on this forum as a % versus cars sold in total.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> I'd like to ask CPR a question as a few times you say "we have seen on many GTR's (Imports and UK cars)"
> 
> How many exactly is "many" and surely the vast majority of UK cars still being under warranty go to a Nissan HPC to be repaired under warranty not to you. I don't see "many" posts from people with broken gearboxes on this forum as a % versus cars sold in total.


Hi, in regards to Circlip Retainer faults we have mostly seen JDM Cars (I can recall at least 5 different cars right away), and 2 heavily tuned UK Car's that had no warranty. In regards to other faults like burst Clutch Pack Piston Seals and worn Bellhousing Bearings, they are mostly JDM cars, where most of UK Car's go straight back to the dealer.
In terms of upgrades and prevention measures, we have carried out Circlip Retainer Upgrades and more to many UK Cars, the majority of cases the owners wishes to tune the car, or simply does not want the inconvenience of the transmission breaking whilst they are at the track/Ring etc.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

> Im glad CPR have made an account of their side of the story.
> Lets not let this turn into a slagging match as it always seems too on this forum.
> This needs to be handled properly, and a constructive debate to be had.
> 
> If it gets locked due to people being stupid, then nobody will benefit.


Agreed. CPR must be commended for coming to the forum and commenting - in great detail - on what their side was. 

Whatever you choose to believe (or not as the case may be) is personal preference and there are obviously some people who have longer term gripes with companies outside the GT-R community. To echo Mook libellous statements and conjecture do not help anyone so may we keep these discussions to a considered and factual level and that can only help a) GTROC members to share their experiences of vendors (good or bad) and b) vendors to have the right to reply and put their side of the story.

None of us is perfect and sometimes we make mistakes HOWEVER sometimes there are people out there to make a quick buck - the forum should help all members with that not degenerate into a slanging match.

Just my opinion of course ;-)


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah good to get both sides...should probably knock this on the head now and move on.

I would be interested to know from CPR / SVM / Litchfield's what the 'common' GT-R faults tend to be? What breaks first and what seems to last not very long outside of normal consumables? Just thinking about what i have to look forward too


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Yeah good to get both sides...should probably knock this on the head now and move on.
> 
> I would be interested to know from CPR / SVM / Litchfield's what the 'common' GT-R faults tend to be? What breaks first and what seems to last not very long outside of normal consumables? Just thinking about what i have to look forward too


Hi Stevie,
Prevention is prefered rather recitification of faults after they occur.

There are a few different upgrade/prevention measures that a GTR owner can make (UK or JDM) to prevent a failure from occuring meaning the transmission results in being beyond economic or professional repair.

The number 1 cause of failure is down to the Front Circlip failure on the 4WD Output Shaft, where the groove on the shaft is not cut deep enough, so the location of circlip (holding the 4WD Gear in position on the shaft) is only on high points of the spline, rather than fully seated.

The torque on the helical cut 4WD Gear produces an end load on this circlip, and often forced off the end of the shaft, resulting in a loose gear or gear-off failure.

We produce a Retaining collar, that prevents the circlip from climbing off the end of the shaft, and can be fitted to UK and JDM Cars. This retainer collar (or Circlip Retainer) can ONLY be fitted onto a perfectly good shaft, without any history or damage caused by a loose gear or gear off.

Our advice is to catch this early, before the gear off failure occurs, after which, generally, the transmission in our honest opinion is scrap due to the damage a loose gear or gear off failure causes.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

This thread has run it's course. CPR have had thier right to reply and now I'm locking it. It shall only be reopened at CPRs or the OP request. The content of this thread will remain on the forum. 

Mook


----------

